# add music to signature



## snakepliskin2334 (Jul 5, 2012)

hello all snakepliskin here is there a way we can add music to our signatures i was just wondering


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Why would anyone want to.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Let's not turn the Temp into Myspace, _or should I say,_ My_____.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 5, 2012)

want to?, perhaps, in concept that could be cool
...
having to hear all the music together from everyone on the screen's signature at the same time?, not so cool anymore.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 5, 2012)

snakepliskin12 said:


> hello all snakepliskin here is there a way we can add music to our signatures i was just wondering



Do you mean music that autoplays when someone views a post you made?

Because if that is what you mean the answer is fuck no.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.myspace.com

Damn, R2 beat me to it


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Jul 5, 2012)

no i mean have it on your profile only not on the pages that you post just on the profile


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 5, 2012)

How's about no?

I've seen it done on user profiles before though, so maybe that could work here on the Temp. I don't think most people would want it though.



snakepliskin12 said:


> no i mean have it on your profile only not on the pages that you post just on the profile



Signature != Profile


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Jul 5, 2012)

geeze its just a idea dont have to be all hostile on it ):


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 5, 2012)

There are a few ways to do it, but it's against forum rules and you can find yourself suspended if you follow through with it. Seriously. Don't do it.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 5, 2012)

i use to know someone who had that link song when your mouse goes over it. it plays like all the time.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 5, 2012)

snakepliskin12 said:


> geeze its just a idea dont have to be all hostile on it ):


Nothing wrong with voicing out opinions.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 5, 2012)

snakepliskin12 said:


> hello all snakepliskin here is there a way we can add music to our signatures i was just wondering





snakepliskin12 said:


> no i mean have it on your profile only not on the pages that you post just on the profile



Your first post suggests you want it in signatures.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2012)

Auto-playing music? No. It would be a clusterfuck.

An embedded player with your favourite song that requires the user to click on it to listen to it? I don't see why not.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 5, 2012)

Every member should be assigned a note that plays at a set interval/length.
That way when threads get really large they'll sound like a harmonic symphony.

Hell yeah innovation.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 5, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> There are a few ways to do it, but it's against forum rules and you can find yourself suspended if you follow through with it. Seriously. Don't do it.



I think he meant in an administrator-approved fashion.


Hells Malice said:


> Every member should be assigned a note that plays at a set interval/length.
> That way when threads get really large they'll sound like a harmonic symphony.
> 
> Hell yeah innovation.



I wonder if that's possible through something like a GreaseMonkey script.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> An embedded player with your favourite song that requires the user to click on it to listen to it? I don't see why not.



that was the zelda one i rember now thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2012)

- It's forbidden (forum rule) to add music/flash-based in the signature.
- when it's playing a music, it will stop when you load another page of the topic, not useful to put it in a signature :/
- If someone wants to listen to music, he can do it without your help.
- I'm sure you are not the author of the music you want to provide, and you don't hold any copyright. It's forbidden to provide audio without asking the original author, and without paying author's right too.
I know people are uploading music on youtube, but it's forbidden too, they just don't care and never read the rules.


----------

